# getting OTA past Honeycomb 3.0.1 (wifi only version back to stock)



## PixelSyndicate (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm in line for the next Motorola pre-soak, and as part of that I agreed to bring my US Xoom Wifi only back to stock from it's rooted JB state.

I flashed the contents of MZ604_HWI69.zip (stock honeycomb retrieved from http://developer.motorola.com/products/software/?pubid=987654) and relocked the bootloader

Now i've got a clean 3.0.1 version, but checking for OTA updates via Settings > System updates displays 'your system is up to date'.

This version has no 'check now' button.

in trying to 'force' an OTA to at least get me back to ICS, i've attempted to wait overnight. I've attempted to go into my services and clear the data on Google Services Framework (there are two of them, a 98kb version 3.0.1-110420 and 10kb of the save version). I've also attempted to force the OTA by setting my clock forward and rebooting. No joy.

So here I am, in my favorite place to lurk, posting a question to those of you who have likely seen this before.

Does anyone have any advice on how to get 'stock' updates to where I was before rooting? Thanks much.


----------



## skeetch79 (Jan 25, 2012)

I was in the same situation. I went back to 3.0.1 stock and unlocked and it never updated on its own. Never found an OTA regardless of how many times I cleared Google Services Framework or rebooted.

What I was able to do was load each incremental update (3.0.1->3.1 (HMJ37)->3.2(HTJ85B)->3.2.1(HTK55D)->3.2.1(HTK75D)->4.0.3(IML77)) using an OTG cable and memory stick up to 4.0.3 - all from stock android recovery. Very time consuming (lots of rebooting and waiting) but it worked. I have them saved to my PC if you need them.

Going from 4.0.3 to 4.0.4 is more of a pain in the a**. My Wifi Xoom refused to see any OTA until I got to 4.0.4 and then it found 4.1.1.

I took a cue from post #4 here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1797550 (*Rooting Xoom Wifi with JB 4.1.1?*) so I could go from 4.0.3 to 4.0.4.

What I did was while on 4.0.3, I copied the official OTA for 4.0.3 to 4.0.4 to my internal SDCard storage. Then I rebooted the Xoom into fastboot mode (in Windows while the Xoom is plugged in and USB Debugging mode is enabled, open cmd prompt and type *adb reboot bootloader*). While in Fastboot mode I flashed EOS Recovery R6 (eos-recovery-r6.img) - I have this file as well if you need it. I then issued the following command in a windows prompt, while the Xoom is connected, *Fastboot reboot*. Once I saw the Red Motorola Logo I waited three seconds and then hit the Volume down key then the volume up to enter recovery. It booted in to EOS Recovery. I immediately made a Nandroid Backup (to either internal or external storage, doesn't matter). After the Nandroid was complete, I selected *Backup and Restore*, then *Advanced Restore from *(from *internal* or *external*, depends on where the backup is stored) and then chose only the *Boot* backup and restored it. When that was complete I went back to the Recovery's main menu and chose *install zip* and selected the update file for 4.0.3 to 4.0.4 and let it install. When complete, I rebooted and I was now at 4.0.4 awaiting 4.1.1. By reinstalling the *Boot img* from 4.0.3 and allowing it to be patched, upon reboot the *stock boot img* overwrites any custom recoveries back to stock - so everything is stock awaiting any OTA. Theoretically you can install the 4.0.4 to 4.1.1 update if you have the official OTA file by following the same logic - as shown in the post I linked to (though Root does not always hold from ICS to JB). This update (4.0.4 to 4.1.1) would also need to be on your internal SDCard storage.

Hope this helps. Please let me know if I can be of any further assistance.


----------



## PixelSyndicate (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks much Skeetch79!!!

You've got me on the correct path. I've just updated to 3.1 (HMJ37) using this method. I see hope in these gray clouds.


----------



## skeetch79 (Jan 25, 2012)

No problem...glad you are on the right track! A device with an unlocked bootloader should not be this hard to deal with!


----------



## PixelSyndicate (Jul 19, 2012)

I've done it twice now.  I've got it down to 1.25 hours start to finish. One thing I haven't been able to complete is re-locking the bootloader after 4.0.4 detects the OTA for 4.1.1 and installs. I get a "failed to boot LNX 0x0004" if it's locked. It's fine if I unlock it however. Fortunately I did backup ICS (TeamWin ... which is touch-screen and actually writes to the Xoom external card) so I don't have to repeat too much else if I find a solution to the lock failure. Thanks again.


----------



## skeetch79 (Jan 25, 2012)

1.25hrs is pretty darn good....I still wonder why our devices never see any OTA's until it gets to 4.0.4 and sees 4.1.1.

Yeah, now I see I have the same issue. Not sure what the deal is with the LNX 0X0004 error. You would think everything is stock. But you should still be fine to accept the soak OTA.

So, what I am going to do - since I am rooted with stock recovery/boot on 4.1.1 - is capture the Soak OTA zip from my cache folder and place it on my Internal SDCard. I have a Nandroid of my 4.1.1 system, so I will OTA Voodoo protect my root, reboot to bootloader, flash EOS recovery, reboot to recovery, restore boot.img from 4.1.1, then apply soak OTA and reboot. The hope would be that after all said and done, I will be on stock system, the stock boot and the stock recovery of the next OS version with root. It is a theory right now in my head, just need to see if it will work. I wonder what the fixes/patches are in the Soak OTA...maybe they will add face unlock/liveliness check and the hotword function back to Google Now. Now it is a waiting game.


----------



## PixelSyndicate (Jul 19, 2012)

Update: I've been able to proof this out and it works perfectly within 30 minutes. OEM lock is enabled and I should be good for the pre-soak.
the trick is to NOT reboot between OTA installs so the RECOVERY menu isn't reinitialized until after you get 4.0.4 on.

Download the original 3.0.1 HWI69 Image (HoneyComb for Xoom): found here
unzip it, you are going to install these .img files.

Download the 'over the air' updates, but don't upzip them.
3.1 HMJ37 OTA:
http://android.clien...69.e379f0b9.zip
3.2 HTJ85B OTA:
http://android.clien...37.db223b6e.zip
3.2.1 HTK55D OTA:
http://android.clien...5B.73617300.zip
3.2.1 HTK75D OTA:
http://android.clien...5D.01cd4f05.zip
4.0.3 IML77 OTA:
http://android.clien...5D.71a21bfe.zip
4.0.4 IMM76 OTA:
http://android.clien...77.0d062b3b.zip
4.1.1 JRO03H OTA:
http://android.clien...76.f85d815e.zip

// HOW TO RETURN TO XOOM STOCK (using ADB and Fastboot) from the HWI69 images.
adb reboot bootloader
fastboot oem unlock
fastboot flash boot boot.img
fastboot flash system system.img
fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
fastboot flash userdata userdata.img
fastboot erase cache
fastboot oem lock

// HOW TO FLASH OFFICIAL UPDATES
place over the air updates onto a usb stick and plug it into your Xoom using a usb-to-micro-usb cable
power+volup and then voldown to enter recovery
select install update from zip
select 3.1 HMJ37 OTA
DON'T reboot

select install update from zip
select 3.2 HTJ85B OTA
DON'T reboot

select install update from zip
select 3.2.1 HTK55D OTA
DON'T reboot

select install update from zip
select 3.2.1 HTK75D OTA
DON'T reboot

select install update from zip
select 4.0.3 IML77 OTA (note - this installs new boot image so DONT REBOOT)
DON'T reboot

select install update from zip
select 4.0.4 IMM76 OTA
NOW reboot

Over the Air update 4.1.1 should get installed automatically once you set-up wifi and your google account
// now you've got Jelly Bean 4.1.1 Stock!


----------



## GoldMember (Aug 17, 2015)

I got excited when I stumbled on this thread as I'm trying to update my Xoom. However, will this work on my Verizon MZ602 Xoom? If not, are the sequential OTAs available for the MZ602?


----------



## nathaniel22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Android honeycomb is very old now

_______________________________________________________________________________________________
etui galaxy note 5 iphone 6 s


----------

